# ceramic Bezels are in



## Jnb2b1 (Dec 9, 2011)

just got this email from Katharina


Hello John,
the ceramic bezels are here, on stock. One costs 30 EUR. But I cannot change your invoice because of the new booking system we have. But I can send you a new invoice. They are shipping-free, so there would be no difference for you.
Please give us a short feedback.
Best regards,
Katharina Keller
Steinhart Watches

I am having them add it one on me O GMT Black and send me one for my O DLC

Best regards JB


----------



## Permidal (Jun 2, 2011)

Black Sea Limited has a ceramic besel in stock. For stock Ocean models ceramic besel will be available in summer 2012


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

Interesting, will these be direct swaps for any of the Ocean 1 models?


----------



## Jnb2b1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Permidal said:


> Black Sea Limited has a ceramic besel in stock. For stock Ocean models ceramic besel will be available in summer 2012


They sending my ocean 1black with a ceramic bezel on it, it cost a extra 30.00 eur.


----------



## Jnb2b1 (Dec 9, 2011)

curt941 said:


> Interesting, will these be direct swaps for any of the Ocean 1 models?


Not sure about that, I am having them put on my O1B GMT before they ship.


----------



## SayWhat (Dec 20, 2011)

Whoever gets the first ceramic bezel fitted on an ocean 1, please please please post a picture. Very interested to see how that would look on the existing models


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

Jnb2b1 said:


> Not sure about that, I am having them put on my O1B GMT before they ship.


Is it all black, or available in pepsi or coke (blue/red, black/red) configuration?


----------



## Jnb2b1 (Dec 9, 2011)

SayWhat said:


> Whoever gets the first ceramic bezel fitted on an ocean 1, please please please post a picture. Very interested to see how that would look on the existing models


I would think it would be the same one that is on the black sea.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/steinhart-black-sea-547029-5.html


----------



## Jnb2b1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Mine is all black


----------



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

The new ceramic bezel inserts are not like the ones used for the Black Sea, which are engraved and filled with Super LumiNova. They are plain black with white, non-engraved markings, in the same design as the aluminum inserts and available either for the regular O1 or the GMT. The website will soon be changed, so that you may be able to select a bezel insert option, when ordering an Ocean One or an Ocean GMT.


----------



## SayWhat (Dec 20, 2011)

Triton said:


> The new ceramic bezel inserts are not like the ones used for the Black Sea, which are engraved and filled with Super LumiNova. They are plain black with white, non-engraved markings, in the same design as the aluminum inserts and available either for the regular O1 or the GMT. The website will soon be changed, so that you may be able to select a bezel insert option, when ordering an Ocean One or an Ocean GMT.


How about the OVM? I love my aluminium bezel and unlikely to change, but still wondering if I'll have the option.


----------



## dwaze (Oct 12, 2009)

SayWhat said:


> How about the OVM? I love my aluminium bezel and unlikely to change, but still wondering if I'll have the option.


+1

I'm about to order an OVM and would like to know if I can fit the ceramic bezel.


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

I'd love to see a picture...

I just sent my O1VR and GMT in for service and it just got delivered to them... 

Maybe I'll have them swapped out while they're there...

Thoughts?


----------



## Jnb2b1 (Dec 9, 2011)

pinchycm said:


> I'd love to see a picture...
> 
> I just sent my O1VR and GMT in for service and it just got delivered to them...
> 
> ...


I don't have a ship date yet on my gmt black with ceramic bezel, but as soon as I get it I will post pics


----------



## waldoh (Nov 20, 2011)

Triton said:


> The new ceramic bezel inserts are not like the ones used for the Black Sea, which are engraved and filled with Super LumiNova. They are plain black with white, non-engraved markings, in the same design as the aluminum inserts and available either for the regular O1 or the GMT. The website will soon be changed, so that you may be able to select a bezel insert option, when ordering an Ocean One or an Ocean GMT.


Are the white markers painted on? Wouldn't this defeat the purpose if the white can be scratched off?


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope they make an all white bezel. Know this won't happen, but I would love that.


----------



## Jnb2b1 (Dec 9, 2011)

waldoh said:


> Are the white markers painted on? Wouldn't this defeat the purpose if the white can be scratched off?


Was hoping they would be engraved, doesn't sound like they are


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone else have anything to share about these? My watches are in the shop and I'm thinking about switching out my aluminum bezels to ceramic..


----------



## Jnb2b1 (Dec 9, 2011)

I just got a shipping comfermation today,should be here in a week of so.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

So do I, had my confirmation this morning, as soon as possible I will post the picture


----------



## Jnb2b1 (Dec 9, 2011)

piumach said:


> So do I, had my confirmation this morning, as soon as possible I will post the picture


Pare they adding the ceramic bezel to your watch


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

What's the ordering process for these? I want one for my Ocean I Black GMT. I checked the Steinhart site and found nothing, so sent an email to the [email protected] address....no response :-(

Is there a secret handshake I need to use? :-s


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

ttimbo said:


> What's the ordering process for these? I want one for my Ocean I Black GMT. I checked the Steinhart site and found nothing, so sent an email to the [email protected] address....no response :-(
> 
> Is there a secret handshake I need to use? :-s


Use the contact link at the bottom of their homepage, asking him for a ceramic bezel insert.
You have to pay them with paypal and you will get the shipment confirmation after few days.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

piumach said:


> Use the contact link at the bottom of their homepage, asking him for a ceramic bezel insert.
> You have to pay them with paypal and you will get the shipment confirmation after few days.


Thanks for this. That's where I obtained the "[email protected]" email address, and emailed them with my request, and to send me a PayPal request. No response thus far.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm torn - I would love a ceramic bezel, but my two watches in the shop are the Vintage Red and GMT. 

Certainly a ceramic bezel won't look right on a Ocean Vintage Red, will it? 

And what about the last generation Ocean GMT? It's got the coin edged, non fluted bezel though... 

Thoughts?


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

I seriously don't think these ceramic bezels are worth it IMO. If they are designed in the same way and look as the aluminum then it's just not worth it. I see the benefit of the resistance to scratching but that comes at a cost. One that I'm sure is triple that of a new aluminum bezel. If the ceramic bezels were engraved I'd jump on it but as it stands my OVM will keep its aluminum bezel.


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

pinchycm said:


> ... Certainly a ceramic bezel won't look right on a Ocean Vintage Red, will it? ... Thoughts?


 Depends if you're a purist or not. Personally, the thought of a ceramic bezel on the O1VR is just wrong!


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

@ttimbo: I've done the same mistake, don't reply to gunter's mail, he never replied me. Always use the contact form on his website and you will be contacted


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

piumach said:


> @ttimbo: I've done the same mistake, don't reply to gunter's mail, he never replied me. Always use the contact form on his website and you will be contacted


I tried that, too, but no response...then I copied anna at steinhart...and it all started happening -- well, I could place the order with her, she sent me an invoice, and I made a PayPal payment...now just need to know if/when it's been shipped. It's not exactly a seamless process, and Steinhart isn't the easiest watch company to deal with, but it seems to happen in the end....:think:


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

This might be the case - I sent them an email directly and I didn't get a response. When I went through the website, I got a reply in a day. Not RE: ceramic bezels, but for service. But still.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Just found one envelope from steinhart in my mailbox! The ceramic bezel has come and I've already installed it on my Ocean (now modded) Military Vintage!! No numbers engraved and lumed, only the dot is lumed. But it's so nice and glossy!! Tomorrow morning I will post some pictures


----------



## Jnb2b1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Just received my Black GMT, they forgot to change the bezel to the cerramic one. Sucks, I just emailed them to get it taken care of.


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

piumach said:


> Just found one envelope from steinhart in my mailbox! The ceramic bezel has come and I've already installed it on my Ocean (now modded) Military Vintage!! No numbers engraved and lumed, only the dot is lumed. But it's so nice and glossy!! Tomorrow morning I will post some pictures


Are you kidding me? Make with the pictures NOW!


----------



## dwaze (Oct 12, 2009)

pix pl0x


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

piumach said:


> Just found one envelope from steinhart in my mailbox! The ceramic bezel has come and I've already installed it on my Ocean (now modded) Military Vintage!! No numbers engraved and lumed, only the dot is lumed. But it's so nice and glossy!! Tomorrow morning I will post some pictures


now please


----------



## SayWhat (Dec 20, 2011)

piumach said:


> Just found one envelope from steinhart in my mailbox! The ceramic bezel has come and I've already installed it on my Ocean (now modded) Military Vintage!! No numbers engraved and lumed, only the dot is lumed. But it's so nice and glossy!! Tomorrow morning I will post some pictures


Unacceptable teasing, bordering on torture. 
Should have said nothing till you could post pictures :rodekaart

How can you play with peoples feelings this way

PS. I *am *kidding, but there's some truth in it


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry guys! But I was not at home, just came back now...
Here some pics, I don't want to torture anymore 









Uploaded with ImageShack.us

At the beginning I asked Gunter to send me one spare aluminium insert (the standard one) since the one installed was not lined up with the dial indexes, but in the meanwhile I noticed this thread and I finally asked him for both


----------



## waldoh (Nov 20, 2011)

Hmm it has the same effect as the sapphire bezel on the 44, at certain angles the numbers disappear. Not sure if that's a deal breaker for me or not. 

How much does the ceramic bezel insert cost?


----------



## pinchycm (Oct 28, 2010)

looks really nice. it looks way less "blingy" than the rolex ones. or is it just me? 

thinking about asking for it on my ocean GMT... but it has the original coin bezel. anyone think it'd look funny? i almost feel like it's better suited for the newer fluted bezel, but that could just be me trying to talk myself out of it.  

thoughts?


----------



## Dave Van den Eynde (Nov 17, 2011)

piumach said:


> Sorry guys! But I was not at home, just came back now...
> Here some pics, I don't want to torture anymore
> 
> 
> ...


And where are the minute markers? :-(


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

waldoh said:


> Hmm it has the same effect as the sapphire bezel on the 44, at certain angles the numbers disappear. Not sure if that's a deal breaker for me or not.
> 
> How much does the ceramic bezel insert cost?


You are right, numbers are grey, not silver, and due to the high-gloss finishing of the insert they are not visible sometimes. The insert cost me 30 eur shipped


----------



## dwaze (Oct 12, 2009)

I think it takes the vintage look away from the Ocean vintage military, I was wondering about buying it but think i'm going to pass on this one.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

dwaze said:


> I think it takes the vintage look away from the Ocean vintage military, I was wondering about buying it but think i'm going to pass on this one.


Yes, the general appearance it's quite more elegant and less vintage, but at the end I really like it because the original insert was very very easy scratchable and now I can enjoy a watch with a perfect lined up insert


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Guys, I've just had a look to the steinhart website and I realized clearly that the bezel insert I received it is not a ceramic one!! It seems to be a sapphire one instead!
See the Ocean 44: OCEAN 44 automatic - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches and compare with the picture of mine.
The real ceramic it should be this one, engraved and with superluminova: Ocean GMT Bundespolizei - Special Edition - Steinhart Watches

I still like the new one insert, but I'm very upset with steinhart, I paid 30 euros for a ceramic one + one original insert for free (since the installed one was not fitted properly) and I received a sapphire one + the standard one for the ocean 1...
I'm going to write immediately to them.


----------



## dwaze (Oct 12, 2009)

piumach said:


> Guys, I've just had a look to the steinhart website and I realized clearly that the bezel insert I received it is not a ceramic one!! It seems to be a sapphire one instead!
> See the Ocean 44: OCEAN 44 automatic - Diver Watch - Steinhart Watches and compare with the picture of mine.
> The real ceramic it should be this one, engraved and with superluminova: Ocean GMT Bundespolizei - Special Edition - Steinhart Watches
> 
> ...


Yours is exactly like the one on the Polizei watch, it doesn't have the minute indexes like the sapphire bezel of the Ocean 44
+ The one on the Ocean 44 looks much wider I don't even think it would fit an OVM


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

dwaze said:


> Yours is exactly like the one on the Polizei watch, it doesn't have the minute indexes like the sapphire bezel of the Ocean 44
> + The one on the Ocean 44 looks much wider I don't even think it would fit an OVM


May be I was not so clear with my explanation...
The insert that I received it's realized like the one shown on the Ocean 44, but it's not obviously that one since the Ocean Military Vintage is a 42mm watch (smaller); if I look at the insert the lume is only on the dot, instead of the one fitted on the Blacks Sea that is engraved and completely filled with superluminova (mine is not).


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

piumach said:


> May be I was not so clear with my explanation...
> The insert that I received it's realized like the one shown on the Ocean 44, but it's not obviously that one since the Ocean Military Vintage is a 42mm watch (smaller); if I look at the insert the lume is only on the dot, instead of the one fitted on the Blacks Sea that is engraved and completely filled with superluminova (mine is not).


The Black Sea is a limited edition so the bezel may be a one off. Don't remember if it was Triton or Riker but I clearly remember one of them saying that the new ceramic bezel would NOT be engraved and would be made in the same style as the aluminum.


----------



## waldoh (Nov 20, 2011)

If only we could order the engraved lumed ceramic bezel.


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

Your insert is not sapphire. If it was sapphire the numbers would be painted on the underside and would have some depth to them because there would be a layer of clear sapphire on top of them.



piumach said:


> May be I was not so clear with my explanation...
> The insert that I received it's realized like the one shown on the Ocean 44, but it's not obviously that one since the Ocean Military Vintage is a 42mm watch (smaller); if I look at the insert the lume is only on the dot, instead of the one fitted on the Blacks Sea that is engraved and completely filled with superluminova (mine is not).


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

curt941 said:


> Your insert is not sapphire. If it was sapphire the numbers would be painted on the underside and would have some depth to them because there would be a layer of clear sapphire on top of them.


Thank you for your technical explanation!
In the meanwhile I've got a reply from Steinhart, they confirm me that it's a different kind of ceramic and not a sapphire one as I tought, my fault.
They told me as well that the ceramic insert of Black Sea is not available as spare part.
I suggested them anyway to improve their ordering process, since it was not so clear for me this point at the beginning and they managed to send me a wrong standard insert as a replacement for the original one.


----------



## Jnb2b1 (Dec 9, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/40MM-CARVIN...ultDomain_0&hash=item41558ec78c#ht_2136wt_689


----------



## Jnb2b1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Do you think those bezels would work. They are carved


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Jnb2b1 said:


> Do you think those bezels would work. They are carved


No, it doesn't fit, since Ocean 1 has a 39mm insert


----------



## Goalie (Jan 14, 2007)

I have to say if that picture is indeed the ceramic bezels they are going to provide for the Ocean 1, I am disappointed. I was waiting for this for awhile. I was hopping for a nice glossy black with sharp white numbers. I might as well order the Ocean1 as it is now. Oh well.


----------



## waldoh (Nov 20, 2011)

Goalie said:


> I have to say if that picture is indeed the ceramic bezels they are going to provide for the Ocean 1, I am disappointed. I was waiting for this for awhile. I was hopping for a nice glossy black with sharp white numbers. I might as well order the Ocean1 as it is now. Oh well.


I agree. They SHOULD be mass producing the ceramic bezel inserts with the engraved and lumed (or just white) minute markers.

This wouldn't take much away from the forum editions. It kind of angers me that they decided upon producing a sub par insert for the watches that generate the majority of Steinhart sales and refuse to sell that bezel which we all know would fit into the regular Ocean models.

FYI: I recently bought the Ocean 1 black on the 25th, it was still out of stock at the time. Now on the 11th it is once again out of stock.

Please speak to your accountant and guesstimate how many orders you would generate by releasing the "proper" ceramic bezel insert we all want.


----------



## funkey (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry to be negative, but I have to say I am "underwhelmed" with the new ceramic bezels as well. I've been holding off on an Ocean 1 (either black or GMT - hadn't decided) until the ceramic bezels were avail and after seeing the first photos I feel quite disappointed. 

I am perplexed as to why Steinhart would not engrave the bezels - it can't be a cost issue as the Parnis engraved ceramic bezels (link posted earlier) aren't expensive. The fact that they can do it for the Black Sea model means it isn't a technical issue either - they have the capability. I am just left scratching my head.

One of my main issues with the sapphire bezel on the Ocean 44 is that at certain angles the bezel markings completely disappear (which might be a great party trick but very annoying when you need to read the bezel). 

It seems that this will now be the case with the Ocean 1 ceramic bezels. Not very functional - I don't want to wave my arm around until I can find an angle where I can read the bezel markings and work out my elapsed time (or GMT time). The Ocean 1/GMT are tool watches for pete's sake.

OK - ceramic is more expensive/harder to work etc etc. Then don't charge us $30 for a dysfunctional bezel, charge us $50 or $60 (if that's what it takes) and do it right. Please!!


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

After few days with the new ceramic bezel installed I could say that I'm quite happy with it.
It's true, it is not engraved and sometimes it's hard to see the numbers (more when in direct sun light or with strong artificial light) but I like very much the shiny look adn the lumed dot that is not protruding out from the insert (frankly speeking, the original aluminium insert has a lumed dot that is not so nice and too much similar to the several chinese fakes I've seen).
For 30 euros (shipment included) it's a decent upgrade IMHO and, more important, it's quite an easy mod and if I'll change my mind I could go back without problems.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

Great to hear! I'll be interested to see how it looks when mine arrives. What does the replacement process involve? Is it DIY?


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

ttimbo said:


> Great to hear! I'll be interested to see how it looks when mine arrives. What does the replacement process involve? Is it DIY?


If you do not want to damage the original insert then IMHO you must remove the bezel from the watch. I tried to do this but it was so hard for me.
Since my insert was scratched, I decided for the destructive way 
With a Swiss knife using the smallest blade I made a little hole in the insert and I used it to lift up the insert a bit, enough to remove it. After that it was easy, just be careful to allign the new one perfectly immediately after placing it in the bezel, since the tape is quite strong.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Finally after almost 10 days of snowfall and grey sky, a beautiful sun has come!
New pics on the road


----------



## tm.chen (Nov 23, 2010)

does anyone have a shot of the vintage red with ceramic bezel?


----------



## dwaze (Oct 12, 2009)

piumach said:


> Finally after almost 10 days of snowfall and grey sky, a beautiful sun has come!
> New pics on the road
> 
> View attachment 625610
> View attachment 625612


The bezel looks much better in these than in those previous pictures you posted ... I'm in doubt again


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

dwaze said:


> The bezel looks much better in these than in those previous pictures you posted ... I'm in doubt again


I'm happy with it, in the real worlds it looks like much better than in the picture 😊 the reason is that it is very very shiny


----------



## dwaze (Oct 12, 2009)

Is it easy to do the swap yourself?


----------



## waldoh (Nov 20, 2011)

piumach said:


> Finally after almost 10 days of snowfall and grey sky, a beautiful sun has come!
> New pics on the road
> 
> View attachment 625610
> View attachment 625612


Those pics are really nice. The bezel looks great (although I still very much want and would crawl across the desert for the engraved lines ceramic bezel). I still have a problem with form over function.

When looking at the bezel directly (in any lighting condition) can you see all the markings?


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

dwaze said:


> The bezel looks much better in these than in those previous pictures you posted ...


I agree! I'm looking forward to the arrival of mine :-!


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

dwaze said:


> Is it easy to do the swap yourself?


Not exactly a straightforward process, but you can do it.
If you don't care about the old insert, it's quite easy (I made a small hole in the middle of the insert and I use it to lift it up and then to remove it, do not try to insert some blades or similare under the insert since it's very easy to make some horrible dents on the bezel).
If you want to preserve the original bezel, then I suggest to remove the complete bezel, but mine was so stiff that I did not figure out how to do it.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

waldoh said:


> Those pics are really nice. The bezel looks great (although I still very much want and would crawl across the desert for the engraved lines ceramic bezel). I still have a problem with form over function.
> 
> When looking at the bezel directly (in any lighting condition) can you see all the markings?


yesterday when I took those pics the answer is yes (bright sun - outdoor), same now in my office with some light from the window but basically lit by artificial light (neon).
The effect of index-masking is more evident in the pictures than the real wordl. I suppose it depends by the extreme glossy finishing of the insert surface, it appears like a black mirror.
I like this kind of reflection, very similar to the reflections made by the sappire glass.
For sure, the final aspect of the watch is more elegant than the original version, so if you want to keep the military look this is not the way to do


----------



## Jnb2b1 (Dec 9, 2011)

After a few emails, I received a invoice for 60.00 euro for my GMT and Black DLC bezels. Made payment be PayPal and they should be on there way. Hopefully not a mess to change. 
Does anyone have a pic of one on a DLC Black.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

piumach said:


> Not exactly a straightforward process, but you can do it.
> If you don't care about the old insert, it's quite easy (I made a small hole in the middle of the insert and I use it to lift it up and then to remove it, do not try to insert some blades or similare under the insert since it's very easy to make some horrible dents on the bezel).
> If you want to preserve the original bezel, then I suggest to remove the complete bezel, but mine was so stiff that I did not figure out how to do it.


That all sounds somewhat disturbing to me. Are there any instructions on how to remove the bezel and replace the insert, or is this something I should entrust to a watchmaker??


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

It does look better in these pics but I'm still not sold on it. I like the gloss of it over the aluminum one but the lack of minute indices is still a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

ttimbo said:


> That all sounds somewhat disturbing to me. Are there any instructions on how to remove the bezel and replace the insert, or is this something I should entrust to a watchmaker??


There are many, many threads on WUS dealing and a few here that deal with bezel insert replacement techniques. Use the search function - it is your friend.


----------



## Jnb2b1 (Dec 9, 2011)

just put the new ceramic bezels on, like on the GMT a bit more than the Black DLC


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

I just ordered one for my ocean 1 vintage red. Hopefully I'll find out how to do it by then, none of the online tricks seem to work while testing on my invicta.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

dunl12496j said:


> I just ordered one for my ocean 1 vintage red. Hopefully I'll find out how to do it by then, none of the online tricks seem to work while testing on my invicta.


Did you try using spray silicone like type type you find at an auto parts store (AKA Napa)? Just spray the silicone on the bezel and rotate it around. After a few minutes of spraying and turning the bezel, the accelerant will break down the glue holding down the insert. You'll feel it start to turn more than the bezel and eventually you can gentle lift it out without damage. The silicone will not harm the rubber seals, so this is about the safest way I know of to remove a bezel insert.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

I received my ceramic GMT black today (actually, I originally received a bezel a week ago, but they mistakenly sent me another aluminium one. Anna quickly rectified and sent the correct one)

After puzzling over the complete watch bezel for a couple minutes, I inserted my pen knife in the area between the lugs, did a gently prise...and off it came. I then carefully removed the existing bezel 'sticker', removed the adhesive residue and gave it an alcohol rub. I then fitted the bezel back on the watch, and carefully fitted the ceramic bezel, ensuring the noon/24 triangle was correctly aligned. Maybe a 10 minute job.

Love the watch with the ceramic bezel...adds a touch of class that was missing before


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

Been a week since I paid for the bezels and no confirmation emails from steinhart. Normal?


----------



## DM206 (Feb 23, 2012)

dunl12496j said:


> Been a week since I paid for the bezels and no confirmation emails from steinhart. Normal?


I am new to Steinhart, but it appears they have had some issues lately. Might just be backed up with orders, I am waiting on an order I placed Feb 21st.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/perhaps-thread-steinharts-order-processing-576889.html


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Normal, sometimes but not always. They were slammed with the pre-christmas, after christmas rush & have also been preparing for Basel so they have been slow on occassion but again, not always.

You should receive the confirmation soon, if you do not receive within 2-3 days PM me.



dunl12496j said:


> Been a week since I paid for the bezels and no confirmation emails from steinhart. Normal?


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello gents, does anyone know what technology exactly is used for creation of silver numerals and minute markers on this ceramic bezel please? Someone mentioned that they're only painted. If so, won't they wear down or scratch easily or similarly to an aluminium bezel?
Thank you.


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

No, the ceramic coating is on top of the numbers

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

Riker said:


> Normal, sometimes but not always. They were slammed with the pre-christmas, after christmas rush & have also been preparing for Basel so they have been slow on occassion but again, not always.
> 
> You should receive the confirmation soon, if you do not receive within 2-3 days PM me.


I got it today. Now to figure out how to remove it...


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

dunl12496j said:


> I got it today. Now to figure out how to remove it...


See my post above. Quite easy, but if your eat all nervous, take it to a watchmaker

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

ttimbo said:


> No, the ceramic coating is on top of the numbers


Thanks for the answer, everything makes sense now


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

Here you are. Sorry bad iphone shot.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

More pics guys, please


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

Could you please post more photos of the ceramic bezel? I am going to buy an Ocean 1 black, but can't decide which bezel to purchase. Are you happy with your upgrade to ceramic? 
Thanks


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

*Ocean 1 GMT bezel insert replacement DIY, anyone?*

I ordered the ceramic bezel insert for my Ocean 1 GMT and I was wondering if anyone had instructions or a DIY on removing/replacing the bezel and insert on the Ocean 1's?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Ocean 1 GMT bezel insert replacement DIY, anyone?*



UDIVER said:


> I ordered the ceramic bezel insert for my Ocean 1 GMT and I was wondering if anyone had instructions or a DIY on removing/replacing the bezel and insert on the Ocean 1's?


Merged your thread with this one as it answers your question. Please feel free to use the "Search this Forum" function for even more results to this commonly asked question.


----------



## rossi46vr (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Ocean 1 GMT bezel insert replacement DIY, anyone?*

Just ordered mine today, hopefully their service is as efficient as usual & i'll have it in a few days. Then the fun will start, how do i remove the standard bezel insert again ???


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Ocean 1 GMT bezel insert replacement DIY, anyone?*



rossi46vr said:


> how do i remove the standard bezel insert again ???


You're joking, right Val? Read this thread from the beginning and if that doesn't help you, hand it to your Crew Chief to look after. You should have more important things on your mind, like winning a race or two for a change.


----------



## rossi46vr (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Ocean 1 GMT bezel insert replacement DIY, anyone?*



Uwe W. said:


> You're joking, right Val? Read this thread from the beginning and if that doesn't help you, hand it to your Crew Chief to look after. You should have more important things on your mind, like winning a race or two for a change.


I wish he would start winning again, and he wouldn't have a Steinhart, isn't he sponsored by Briel ???
I'm gonna try the silica spray to remove the original bezel insert, does the new ceramic one just glue in ?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Ocean 1 GMT bezel insert replacement DIY, anyone?*



rossi46vr said:


> I wish he would start winning again, and he wouldn't have a Steinhart, isn't he sponsored by Briel ???


I don't think he's affiliated with any one brand - certainly not Steinhart. I've seen him wear a Suunto, and there was a Jaeger LeCoultre Master Compressor with his badging on it. And his association with _Breil_? I think that goes back a decade to the 500 two-stroke days.


----------



## mysiak (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Ocean 1 GMT bezel insert replacement DIY, anyone?*

Is there someone with Ocean 1 black with ceramic bezel installed and willing to share few pictures of it? I'm sure that many people will appreciate it  
Thanks a lot!


----------



## qbart (May 8, 2011)

Heres my ovr with ceramic bezel, lovin it so far..


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Is this an option when ordening as well? How much is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

These bezels look great


----------



## RPrats (Sep 11, 2007)

I just received my Ocean 1 Vintage Red today after ordering it from the Steinhart website last week. I wanted the ceramic bezel but 
did not see where to request it when ordering so I requested it in the comment section when I placed my order. Unfortunately my watch 
didn't ship with a ceramic bezel.


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Anyone knows if i were to order the ocean 1s/GMTs, do they come with ceramic bezel by default or do we have to request?


----------



## solman (Feb 17, 2011)

Jnb2b1 said:


> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Unfortunately these won't fit our 42 mm Oceans.... Or will they?


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

eXis10z said:


> Anyone knows if i were to order the ocean 1s/GMTs, do they come with ceramic bezel by default or do we have to request?


You have to request, I believe


----------



## ttimbo (Oct 25, 2010)

solman said:


> Unfortunately these won't fit our 42 mm Oceans.... Or will they?


Correct -- they will not fit


----------

